# Glyconutrients



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

See Susan's supplements thread. I wanted to pass along the information about glyconutrients, which some people seem to feel are the wave of the future. I am taking some now; I will report back later. I know they were helping an aunt of mine who has some fibro-like (as-yet undiagnosed) condition. Please read up. http://www.glycoscience.com/glycoscience/home.wm http://www.mannatech.com/ http://www.createlight.com/testimonials.html http://home.vicnet.net.au/~mecfs/general/glyconutrients.html


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I'm doing some more reading about glyconutrients. Besides my pain, I sometimes have a hard time fighting off infection (like right now). Here's someone's explanation (ï¿½All patients weï¿½ve looked at in our practice are deficient in amino acids, vitamins and minerals, and a component called glyconutrients.ï¿½): http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm?ID=2873


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks for the info. Unless I've missed it, I haven't been able to find out exactly what the glyconutrients are made up of besides being made up of some type of sugar or sugars that the body needs. Did I miss it somewhere? If not, I wonder why they are always so vague when they talk about it. Is it some "secret formula"? I'm feeling somewhat hesitant about this unless I can find out exactly what glyconutrients consists of.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Feisty, you got it, glyconutrients are saccharides (sugars but not ordinary sugars) found in plants such as aloe vera and other stuff. I've used aloe vera for years in juice/gel form (and from the leaf itself for bug bites and burns), but apparently the sacc. go one step further.The trio of pills I am now taking all contain these glyconutrients but two of them additionally contain other stuff (freeze-dried vegetables, phytosterols, certain amino acids). Mine are from Mannatech; I don't know how the other manufacturers package their stuff. Supposedly, Mannatech has patents for their glyconutrient powder (my uncle gave me the impression they were the first to do so - I dunno).I'm always hesitant about this stuff too, but I have this uncle who is so convincing.







Plus, the theory seemed interesting to me. I first tried these products 1-1/2 years ago and am now trying them again but more seriously. Since then, I've discovered additional manufacturers of the nutrients plus more "talk" about them.I found these write-ups that have to do with glyconutrients/other nutrients and FM/CFS: http://www.glycoscience.com/glycoscience/pdf/full/2754.pdf http://www.glycoscience.com/glycoscience/s...ENAME=abs/A2243


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

I read a book on these a while ago. i was interested but i could not find a source. I remember the book mentioned that all cells have these sugars on the cell wall and this is where most everything will attach to to gain entry into the cell????????Aloe was one source that they listed. Mushrooms are another good source, but I am leary of all mushrooms. maybe I shouldn't be. I wonder if anyone had any luck with reishi, maitake, ****ake???


----------

